# Kochclub Logo, Flügel! Fritösen!



## subzero (17. Oktober 2004)

Guten Tag!

So, meine Kochkameraden und ich haben ein Logo entworfen!

Allerdings suche ich so eine Art Grunge-Engelsflügel, oder andere ausgebreitete Engelsflügel die man Einfarbig benutzen könnte (für den Druck; Flock).
Dazu brauche ich noch eine Fritöse, diese soll zwischen die Flügel!

Hat jmd. eine Idee was für eine Art von Fritöse man benutzen könnte?

Kennt da jmd. Quellen bzw. hat jmd. etwas?

Danke schön


----------



## kuhlmaehn (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht so genau was dir vorschwebt aber als Flügel könntest du vielleicht, zumindest von der Form her den hier nehmen und dann ein bisschen mit Farbe und Tonwert und so spielen:
http://www.stuckiag.ch/shop/media/954431.JPG

und ansonsten geh ich, wenn ich ein Bild suche, einfach zu google:
http://images.google.de/images?q=friteuse

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

kuhlmaehn


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich rate dir jetzt schon, keine moderne Friteuse zu verwenden - die lassen
sich schlechter abstrahieren. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie dein
Logo aussehen soll.


----------



## subzero (17. Oktober 2004)

Jupp, genau so hatte ich mir das vor gestellt. Problem ist jetzt nur, ich brauche das viel größer für den Druck. Hat jmd. ne Idee?


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Das ganze kann man doch ohne qualitätsverlost vergrößern *fg* musst nur pixel für pixel neu berechnen dann wird das verlustfrei rießig  bei so ner s/w grafik is das doch ohne viel aufwand getan.... z.B. mit Photoshop


----------



## kuhlmaehn (17. Oktober 2004)

Natürlich kannst du auch eine Vektorgrafik aus dem Logo machen. Das ist zwar ein bisschen Arbeit aber dafür bist du danach dann Flexibel mit der Größe.


----------



## Xdreamer (17. Oktober 2004)

kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Natürlich kannst du auch eine Vektorgrafik aus dem Logo machen. Das ist zwar ein bisschen Arbeit aber dafürbist du danach dann Flexibel mit der Größe.


Das wäre in deinem Falle sicherlich die beste Methode. Dann hast du generell keine Probleme mehr wenns um den Druck geht.


----------



## subzero (19. Oktober 2004)

Jupp, hab ich auch gemacht, letztenendes.

War wirklich etwas Arbeit 

Danke für die Hilfen!
Hat alles prima geklappt.


----------

